# My first project comp



## WindowsXp (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi guys I have been really interested in computers every since I needed to install my graphics card and ram in my comp (about 4 months ago) and I would like to get a cheap project computer (which will eventually be used for gaming) for around 50 bucks. 

Could you guys recommend any computers that are good gaming comps and that are fairly cheap so I can have some money left to add some hardware to it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

WindowsXp said:


> Hi guys I have been really interested in computers every since I needed to install my graphics card and ram in my comp (about 4 months ago) and I would like to get a cheap project computer (which will eventually be used for gaming) for around 50 bucks.
> 
> Could you guys recommend any computers that are good gaming comps and that are fairly cheap so I can have some money left to add some hardware to it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Are you talking about buying just a case for $50?  Because there is no way you'll get any kind of computer for $50 and certainly not a gaming computer. You'll need to spend about $500 to $700 to build a decent gaming computer from scratch and that's not high end gaming by any means. Most of the serious gamers spend $500 for a video card.


----------



## WindowsXp (Jul 27, 2005)

Mulder said:


> Are you talking about buying just a case for $50?  Because there is no way you'll get any kind of computer for $50 and certainly not a gaming computer. You'll need to spend about $500 to $700 to build a decent gaming computer from scratch and that's not high end gaming by any means. Most of the serious gamers spend $500 for a video card.


No I didnt mean I pc case I ment buying an old computer and "renevating it" by puting in new hardware etc. Or does that not really work?

P.S. I guess my great computer building skills are showing lol


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

WindowsXp said:


> No I didnt mean I pc case I ment buying an old computer and "renevating it" by puting in new hardware etc. Or does that not really work?
> 
> P.S. I guess my great computer building skills are showing lol


That's fine--we are all newvies at one time! 

The components you will need for a decent gaming case cannot be had for $50. You MIGHT be able to do it with used parts for a few hundred dollars but you'd have to look and scrape to find it.


----------



## WindowsXp (Jul 27, 2005)

Mulder said:


> That's fine--we are all newvies at one time!
> 
> The components you will need for a decent gaming case cannot be had for $50. You MIGHT be able to do it with used parts for a few hundred dollars but you'd have to look and scrape to find it.


Since I am new to this whole thing do you think it will be a good idea to buy some cheap 50 dollar comp take it a part a few times and get more used to the hardware etc. Also could you give some links to how to take comps apart and other helpful stuff about them.

P.S. I am not lazy to look for the info its just that I dont want to get the wrong info.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

WindowsXp said:


> Since I am new to this whole thing do you think it will be a good idea to buy some cheap 50 dollar comp take it a part a few times and get more used to the hardware etc. Also could you give some links to how to take comps apart and other helpful stuff about them.
> 
> P.S. I am not lazy to look for the info its just that I dont want to get the wrong info.


I wouldn't waste money--if you have an old computer--take it apart. But spend your money on the new computer and learn that. There are plenty of links if you Google "Build your on Computer" or similar terms.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

In addition to that, you might not be getting used to the right parts.
You can find an old Pentium system for maybe 50 bucks, but why would you want to learn about EISA cards and the first gen PCI, when now we use AGP, PCI and PCI express.


----------



## WindowsXp (Jul 27, 2005)

loserOlimbs said:


> In addition to that, you might not be getting used to the right parts.
> You can find an old Pentium system for maybe 50 bucks, but why would you want to learn about EISA cards and the first gen PCI, when now we use AGP, PCI and PCI express.


Ok so the best thing for me at the moment will be to save my cash and read. Could you guys recommend anything on the net that would be worthwhile reading.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Hi WindowsXp 

The guys at this link seem to have some good recomendations for building to various purposes:
http://arstechnica.com/guides.ars


----------



## Rukee (Nov 15, 2005)

I have a s754 a2800 system with a FX5950 Golden Sample 256mb video card, 1 gig mixxed matched memory in a window`d case on another forums for sale for $350.00 plus shipping. It`s a complete running a64 system, just needs an OS installed.


----------



## WindowsXp (Jul 27, 2005)

Rukee said:


> I have a s754 a2800 system with a FX5950 Golden Sample 256mb video card, 1 gig mixxed matched memory in a window`d case on another forums for sale for $350.00 plus shipping. It`s a complete running a64 system, just needs an OS installed.


See I have no clue what you just said there. lol I guess its time to do some reading.

Edit: Would you guys recommend saving up my cash and buying all the parts at once or buying the parts as I get the money in.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

WindowsXp said:


> See I have no clue what you just said there. lol I guess its time to do some reading.
> 
> Edit: Would you guys recommend saving up my cash and buying all the parts at once or buying the parts as I get the money in.


Buying all at once is preferred. Save up about $700 to $800--you should be able to build a decent lower to mid range gaming system with that. Although I would start a new thread (not here but in Hardware) laying out what you want and asking people to spec the whole system for you (we have nerds that will do that!  ). When you decide on the parts you want, start saving, but keep an eye on deals because you may see a spectacular deal on a part you have specked for your system and in that instance, you would want to buy that ahead of time.

The reason I say buy all at once is you may change your mind along the way so best to get all the money and if you have changed your mind, you won't have bought something you no longer want. If you do happen to buy a part at a spectacular price and then find later you change your mind, you can likely sell it on E-bay for what you paid for it or close to it.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

WindowsXp said:


> See I have no clue what you just said there. lol I guess its time to do some reading.


He said he has a computer with a Socket 754 board and an Athlon 2800 processor. It also had a video card (FX5950 Golden Sample 256mb video card)--256 meg is good although I'm not so sure about the brand. It has 1 gigabyte of RAM (system memory) but he's mixed and matched it meaning the sticks are not the same--that may not be a problem and it may--typically it is not recommended to mix and match different brands of memory, but people do it and have no problems. Finally, he told you that you need an operating system like Windows XP--that will cost you about $100 more or less depending on what you want (Pro or home or Media Edition).

So you can have an entirely new system for about $450 plus shipping. You still need to add an Optical drive (DVD drive)--don't get anything other than a DVD recordable drive, which can be had for about $40 so about $500 total for the new system, give or take.

My concern would be what kind of motherboard is in that system (its probably a very cheap one) and what kind of Power Supply it has (again, likely cheap). But I could be wrong, but that's the types of questions I would be asking if I was goiing to buy that system. It is also why I said that you need $700 to $800 because if you get a good MOBO--good memory that is matched, decent power supply, name brand video card, etc., that will cost you more. Perhaps you can do it for less, but then you'll be pleasantly surprised! 

But what more typically happens is people end up spending more than what they budget--I have every time!


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

The only thing you can buy now safely is a case and power supply, make sure not to skimp!

Once you have those start saving, CPU prices will go down, same with RAM and video cards. So when you finally get around to buying everything you will have the best performance for the same money as if you bought everything on peice at a time.


----------



## Rukee (Nov 15, 2005)

The motherboard is a Gigabyte K8NS and the video card is a Gainward Golden sample card. The memory is a 512 kit and a 512 stick. They run great together and even do a decent overclock. The power supply is a no brand name unit but it works great. It has a 56x CD-ROM. here`s a pic of the unit.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Rukee/PA110058.jpg


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Rukee said:


> The motherboard is a Gigabyte K8NS and the video card is a Gainward Golden sample card. The memory is a 512 kit and a 512 stick. They run great together and even do a decent overclock. The power supply is a no brand name unit but it works great. It has a 56x CD-ROM. here`s a pic of the unit.
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Rukee/PA110058.jpg


That's a slick looking case. Is it steel?


----------



## Rukee (Nov 15, 2005)

yes, not the sturdiest, but it`s a nice case.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

> also a eVGA FX5900XT 128mb card for sale. Works perfectly and OC`s great.
> $65.00 shipped in the lower 48.


Is this one still for sale?


----------



## smidgen (Mar 14, 2004)

There are many tutorial sites for learning to build, these are two that I started with and go back to.
http://www.mechbgon.com/build/index.html

http://www.computerforum.com/showthread.php?t=13239


----------



## WindowsXp (Jul 27, 2005)

Hey you guys thanks for all the replys. I really think I am getting something out of all this. And if I have any more questions (which I will) I will be sure to post them on this thread.


----------



## Rukee (Nov 15, 2005)

gotrootdude said:


> Is this one still for sale?


yes


----------



## UrsaMajor (Aug 3, 2005)

upgrading an old computer to gamer standards is not a good idea. 

You can build an XP basic gaming machine for under $400. For example I
have an XP Home system, AMD 2400+ CPU, 512 MB RAM, 1 40 Gig HD and 60 GB Hardf Drives, Firewire, USB 2.0 for about $400. 

Since the industry is moving from 32 bit machines to 64 bit machines, it might be wise to wait a bit and study the articles about 64 bit devices.


----------



## f1_champ (Nov 6, 2005)

If you are a beginner its not a bad idea to buy an old 50$ PC, take it apart and reassemble it, trust me you will learn a lot. And yeah if you want a true gaming PC its gonna cost you big bucks, around 2k to 3k. Thats for if you want to play the high end PC games like Half Life or Halo


----------



## joe_joe133 (Jun 6, 2002)

hi i see you have a 1.3ghz celeron thats probably like eqiv 100mhz so anything newer than that should be amazing


----------

